# CDC report on salt intake



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"A recent report commissioned by the Center for Disease Control (CDC) reviewed the health benefits of reducing salt intake and the take-home message is that salt, in the quantities consumed by most Americans, is no longer considered a substantial health hazard. What the CDC study reported explicitly is that there is no benefit, and may be a danger, from reducing our salt intake below 1 tsp per day. What was absent about the report was is the difference between healthy mineral salts and iodized table salt. 
It may be that weâre better off with more salt than less, up to 2 or even 3 tsp per day. How did it happen that such standard medical advice drifted astray, then went un-corrected for so long? "

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/3041780/posts

.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

i read this just after gettin out of my new PCP doctors office. she was telling me how i was going to have to give up salt because of congestive heart failure that put me in the hospital last month. So i have it printed out along with another article with a study that was done in 2001 that started the crusade against salt sponsored by "Guess Who""""" Mrs Dash.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/03/o...the-truth-about-salt.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


So I also have a new heart doctor that I go to the 29th then to my PCP Aug 1. Will be interested to hear what they have to say. If i was to guess i would say its the chemicals in our table salt that are causing the problem. i want to try the pink Himalayan salt. Its pure and chemical free


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Let us know how H Salt works.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know, I have a rather pronounced reaction to salt, so I think this turnaround in policy is a bad idea. If I eat too much salt, including processed foods, I immediately bloat and my blood pressure shoots up.

Perhaps the recommendations should be amended to say that some---not all---people should limit salt, while some---not all---have no need to limit salt consumption.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know if this is germane to the conversation or not, but we switched to Redmond Mineral Salt and I've noticed that it doesn't seem to take as much. I like my salt but I can put a lot less on my food and still have it taste good to me. If I put an equivalent amount of the Redmond salt as I would normal store salt, the food tastes too salty to me.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a heart condition called sinus node tachycardia (intermittent racing heartbeat). If I let my salt intake drop too much I start having more severe symptoms. I'm current back on my juicing diet and have to be careful to add salt, which I do by drinking a cup beef or chicken bouillon each day. 

I think some people (like those with congestive heart failure and naturally high blood pressure) should limit salt. But it's never made sense to me that normally healthy people should limit a substance needed by the body.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I am a salt addict as is DS; our BP is normal to low. My paternal uncles and father would literally shake a teaspoon of salt into their hand then savor it; none of the 4 men had/have HBP. (1 uncle died in a single car accident 6 months after his wife died the rest, 89 and over are still alive.) My mother didn't eat a lot of salt but her HBP was caused by a rare skin condition. My EX has HBP; he has always limited salt even before being diagnosed.. I don't think ingesting salt has a thing to do with health and never have.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

The days I eat out, by evening my feet and hands are very swollen. If I eat at home, that doesn't happen.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

can someone find the actual cdc report that states this? I googled it and found the opposite.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Sandra Spiess said:


> The days I eat out, by evening my feet and hands are very swollen. If I eat at home, that doesn't happen.


 
Me too. Anytime we have a meal out, which isn't very often, my hands and feet always swell alot. Must be alot of sodium in restaurant food! I have high blood pressure too, and swelling makes my blood pressure go up....so I think there is still a significant part of the population that needs to limit their salt intake...I know I always will!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the study an actual news site cited.

Salt Study _Findings and Conclusions_


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

You have to buy that linked study ($48) to be able to read more than the first page of each section.... but still, what I gathered was that the study was called to evaluate past studies in terms of methodology and findings and what the current evaluation study found was that most adults can tolerate up to 2300 mg sodium/day without negative effects. Previous guidelines had called for all adults age 51 and older to reduce intake to 1500 mg/day. 

Different than saying we all need to eat more salt!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Click the links on the left for sections and then use the arrows at the top of the study to navigate through pages.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

One of the things no one tells you but is mentioned in the NY article is that Mrs Dash sponsored the study that got this thing in high gear. There in lies the problem with all this stuff.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

TNHermit said:


> One of the things no one tells you but is mentioned in the NY article is that Mrs Dash sponsored the study that got this thing in high gear. There in lies the problem with all this stuff.


Maybe yes but NO! If you are talking about food made from scratch then yes. But if you are talking about crap premade food that dumps in a ton of processed salt and other crap chemicals to boost flavor then NO! Salt in those circumstances is a problem. 

I think that there is a world of difference between 'real' salt and chemically processed salt - and an even wider world of difference between real food and processed food.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

nowherewoman said:


> Perhaps the recommendations should be amended to say that some---not all---people should limit salt, while some---not all---have no need to limit salt consumption.


Isn't that true with practically everything? Some people have to limit water intake if they have kidney or lymph node problems. I had an employee who could not eat green leafy veggies due to a Vit K issue. I could give many more examples of what is good for most is bad for some.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Would be interesting to know what the amount of sodium is in a can of beef or chicken bouillon ??
It has got to be a staggering amount............

There is another option that I found . Is "No Salt" distributed by: FRENCH'S Foods.
Toss-up between using 'No Salt' or my preferred Sea Salt......


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

CesumPec said:


> Isn't that true with practically everything? Some people have to limit water intake if they have kidney or lymph node problems. I had an employee who could not eat green leafy veggies due to a Vit K issue. I could give many more examples of what is good for most is bad for some.


Yep. 

I'm not thrilled about these all or nothing pronouncements. We're all humans, but our biologies are complex, and each of us has funny quirks. Mine---well, one of mine---happens to be salt. Can't eat it, never have been able to ...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

nowherewoman said:


> Yep.
> 
> I'm not thrilled about these all or nothing pronouncements. We're all humans, but our biologies are complex, and each of us has funny quirks. Mine---well, one of mine---happens to be salt. Can't eat it, never have been able to ...


It all comes down to personal responsibility. Each one has to learn their won body. i for one cant eat cilantro. Salt is like any other food reaction or allergy.


----------

